# Tổ Chức Sinh Nhật Ở Đâu



## jannguyen19 (22 Tháng mười 2014)

A Mọi người ơi cho em lời khuyên với, em với người ấy làm cùng cơ quan. Em thì làm bên Marketing còn ấy làm bên kỹ thuật, thỉnh thoảng giờ ăn trưa cũng hay gặp nhau và chỉ dám nhìn thôi. Đằng ấy cũng khá đẹp trai và cao ráo, nhưng mỗi tội cái miệng cứ im im. Em thì nghe phòng kỹ thuật bảo là Gay vì đến tuổi này vẫn chưa có bạn gái. Hjhj, em đang chuẩn bị tấn công và lập kế hoạch đưa đằng ấy vào tròng. Dự định là sắp tới sinh nhật của em, em mời một vài người bạn trong cty và tất nhiên có người ấy. Em đang tìm một nơi để tổ chức ăn uống nhân tiện nhân dip này làm quen luôn. Mong cả nhà tư vấn ^^


----------



## jannguyen19 (24 Tháng mười 2014)

có ai giúp em với nào TT


----------

